# Found my mail box



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ROFL! It was 60 degrees here today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:hot:I actually broke into a sweat in my shorts and t-shirt this AM walking the dogs.

SB you got a gun in that boot on the quad in case you run into a yeti ??


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Darn Toot'en Don but its under my coat--That Yeti is scary looking____SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good on you SB, +6C here today and raining cats and yotes.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

If we had that kinda snow I think id just leave it be!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

75 here today, 80 tomorrow. Wind 20 to 30 mph. Not good hunting conditions.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aint to bad bard if you are huntin for your mail box though. Noticed the rifle case as well thought maybe next pics would show box shot then recovery. LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SB what is the yellow stripps? Is that your landing strip for the house? How long does it take you to clear? Or is that for Santa?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

+ 5 F Here this morning....and we may hit 20 later in the week !

Sunny though and the snow stoped.

A friend who lives near Erie, Pa wrote me this morning. Not far from his house they ended up with 5-6 feet of snow 67" out of this last storm !!!! I just wonder how deer and turkey survive there ????? BTW, this is not uncommon for them, lake effect snow.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don....is that your new camo outfit ????


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looks good on you SB, +6C here today and raining cats and yotes.


Listen Rick, I'm all for having a Canadian on the pro staff, but you've gotta leave your Celsius stuff at the thermometer and join the Fahrenheit club here.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha Ebbs, I have to think....lets see water freezes at 32 F and at 0 C so when it is 6 degrees C is that like 40 F ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Listen Rick, I'm all for having a Canadian on the pro staff, but you've gotta leave your Celsius stuff at the thermometer and join the Fahrenheit club here.


+1 on that. We don't do no stinkin' celsius.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...what kind of fur is that hat you are wearing...I like it ! yote or fox ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*BD1----That yeller line is The snowmobile right of way---OAC Thats yote fur -- He couldn't out run my 225 win so now he's my winters Call'en Hat__







__SB*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Listen Rick, I'm all for having a Canadian on the pro staff, but you've gotta leave your Celsius stuff at the thermometer and join the Fahrenheit club here.


I agree ebbs. When I saw +6C I just figured any temp with a single 6 has to be cold.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> ha ha Ebbs, I have to think....lets see water freezes at 32 F and at 0 C so when it is 6 degrees C is that like 40 F ?


What the heck? Water freezes at 0 celsius?!? They have the easier friggin system!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes and did you know that the english language is one of the more difficult ones to learn !! Greek is more easy, right Ebbs ?

Yep..0 C water freezes...at 0 F it is just plain cold and water has been frozen.

Hey SB 10....who made that hat for you ? or was that your handy work ? I have a beaver I would like to have made into one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris for the support, I've taken it easy on you guys the whole time always making sure to convert everything over so as not to confuse or offend anyone by throwing any of the metric stuff at you, it was implemented on us and we had no say in the matter, so its not hard to learn both and in reality the metric system is easier, thought I would throw one thing at you so as to see the reaction of the members HA HA !!

Ques.# 1-- The U.S. Army Sniper Team measures distances in What?-- yds. or meters


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Answer....miles ! We shoot so far they have to use a big scale, far and farther. Meters btw.

I use yards because 100 yards is nearer than 100 meters.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good point, both our sniper teams are pulling off some incredible shots overseas. The guys in the field really appreciate those snipers.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Ques.# 1-- The U.S. Army Sniper Team measures distances in What?-- yds. or meters


Metric is more precise by far. I say we skip Fahrenheit and Celsius and go straight to Kelvin.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Metric is more precise by far. I say we skip Fahrenheit and Celsius and go straight to Kelvin.


 Good out ebbs, but I was just getting warmed up!! HA!
Thought I'd have a little fun and you guys didn't disappoint me.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> Good out ebbs, but I was just getting warmed up!! HA!
> Thought I'd have a little fun and you guys didn't disappoint me.


Just wanted to make sure you weren't sleeping on the job and thought maybe us "free men" wouldn't notice you slipping in a "God save the queen" type comment.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...how cold is absolute 0.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hear it is freezing cold.LOL no matter which side of the border your on.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ok...how cold is absolute 0.


Absolute zero is the null point of any thermodynamic temperature scale. By international agreement, it is defined as 0K on the Kelvin scale and as −273.15°C on the Celsius scale.[1] This equates to −459.67°F on the Fahrenheit scale. Scientists have achieved temperatures very close to absolute zero, where matter exhibits quantum effects such as superconductivity and superfluidity.

(I used to be in the HVAC business.)


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Now THAT's cold!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

really cold !

I wonder if a fire can burn in those temperatures ?

Usefull info Bar-d...I need to remember that or...just call you next time







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So if there is an _absolute _zero does that mean there is an absolute maximum temperature?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> So if there is an _absolute _zero does that mean there is an absolute maximum temperature?


Good point...I would guess there has to be ? Although it does work this way temperatures are relative to heat, by that I mean. Coldness does not over come heat, it is heat that changes things. There is definition for what I am trying to say. But you made a good point. Is there a temp where is can get no warmer ?

Is that like when the wife is made at me ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I believe that is it, the icy yet heated stare. If an absolute Max temp. is possible I would think that it would burn untill there was just an empty vacuum. Everything would be consumed..... Yes, even my ex-wife.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...are you so sure ?


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Hassell, in the metric system do you guys get three days off for a weekend?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes I believe that is it, the icy yet heated stare. If an absolute Max temp. is possible I would think that it would burn untill there was just an empty vacuum. Everything would be consumed..... Yes, even my ex-wife.


 NOW I'm Only Guessing Here YD- Tell Me If I'm getting Warm-- ex-wife is in the empty vacuum??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> Hey Hassell, in the metric system do you guys get three days off for a weekend?


 Only if we are using GMT, OAC should have fun with this one, and its not a Polish thing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well sure...that is the same as Zulu time !

No not Polish/Poland but it is close.

And it is 0 Degree's there too...just not in temperature.


----------

